# 68 Dash Bezel Restore & OEM Radio



## AzStateFan (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I'm looking at this wooden bezel that some moron decided to cut out and put a POS am/fm/cassette deck into it.

I saw a place in Texas that has restored wooden bezels for a 1968 GTO on Ebay. The price is $1100 (ouch!)

The original deck I believe is an AC Delco although I'm unsure of the exact model number. I'd really like to put the original deck back in if I can find one but these things are not easy to come by. I ran into one somewhere on the web (forgot to write down the link) and I remember it being in the 500-600$ range.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

theres a guy in kansas who specializes in original pontiac factory radios.don't know exactly where.try googling those key words.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

AzStateFan said:


> Well I'm looking at this wooden bezel that some moron decided to cut out and put a POS am/fm/cassette deck into it.
> 
> I saw a place in Texas that has restored wooden bezels for a 1968 GTO on Ebay. The price is $1100 (ouch!)
> 
> The original deck I believe is an AC Delco although I'm unsure of the exact model number. I'd really like to put the original deck back in if I can find one but these things are not easy to come by. I ran into one somewhere on the web (forgot to write down the link) and I remember it being in the 500-600$ range.


As I'm sure you know, the wooden bezel isn't wooden at all. It's just a piece of woodgrain vinyl(sorry, if that was obvious). When they cut out the narrow strip to put in a modern radio, that basically killed the value of the dash. $1100 for a restore is too high. You wouldn't want to restore yours anyone since it's missing that strip. I see them on e-bay all the time restored for around $600. That may be the route you want to go. You could sell yours on e-bay and get something for it to help offset the cost. Unfortunately, it wont be much tho. I've seen radio's too on ebay.


----------



## AzStateFan (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the tips guys, let me look that guy up in Kansas. I'll reply back and let you know what I find about the radio.

As far as the dash bezel goes, I called one place in Oklahoma and they want $1100. Name of the place was "Billions and Trillions Inc" parts company. The guy was really pushy "i just sold the last one yesterday bro, this is the last one bro, you better buy it now bro, i had 10 sets six months ago you know, we take credit cards bro" -- yeah whatever.

I could probably have a new one fabricated for less than that. I live in the LA area so I'm sure there are Fab shops out here that would be happy to get the business. I'll keep looking on Ebay for a $600 model.


----------

